# Hamburger fattie



## davesurf (Nov 2, 2015)

A few years ago I found this recipe for smoked burgers, and since joining this site I discovered the "Fattie" so I figured I'd make the Hamburger fattie stuffed with blue cheese. It was awesome, I put it on a bun with all the fixins of a burger. Sorry no pics on a bun,,,, I was to eager to chow down. 

2 pounds ground beef (80%-20%, or 85%-15%*)
1/4 cup finely chopped green pepper
1/4 cup finely chopped onion
1/4 cup barbecue sauce
1 whole, large egg
2 cloves garlic, chopped
2 tablespoons Worcestershire sauce
1/2 teaspoon coarse ground black pepper
1 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon nutmeg













IMG_1198.JPG



__ davesurf
__ Nov 2, 2015


















IMG_1199.JPG



__ davesurf
__ Nov 2, 2015






Each time I use my new vertical smoker I learn something new about it. I finally have it dialed in, I've made ZERO mods to it. 













IMG_1177.jpg



__ davesurf
__ Nov 2, 2015


----------



## joe black (Nov 2, 2015)

Looks great.  I've been looking for a ground beef fatty (leany) recipe.  I will be trying this.  Thanks


----------

